# Rust removal question



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

I am currently removing some rust on the wheel arch and sill, but the arch and sill have a textured finish. Do you know what products there are that can create this affect. The lower part of pic below?

Thanks guys.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

overpaintable stonechip applied with a shutz gun /compressor


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

Aww crap nothing rattle can??


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

not really..you can get the stonechip but its a smoother texture

could try with spraying at a greater distance etc


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks steveo, looking on fleabay mipa do an over paintable one for cheap enough. Wish I had looked before I started.....doh. Inexperience showing through already


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

Can anybody give me any advice for getting the texture look using a schutz gun, any techniques with this pressure, distance etc. any help would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

its something you need to test out on some old cardboard or something

generaly lower pressure and bigger distance = coarest

higher pressure/cloesr is smoother


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Have a look at Bilt Hamber products, they do rust treatments as well as all the other great stuff, will be worth a look!! :thumb:


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

I am using bilt hamber deox gel on the rust.....










And electrox on the metal...










Now I need to let this cure and then stone chip it with the texture effect to match original.


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

please dont be disheartened but the rust will come back,doesnt matter which product you use the only way to remove rust is to cut it out,all rust removal products are only tempory.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

dunno thats cleaned up pretty nice..one pit in the pic i would have treated again 

id suggest you use a mirror to check the hidden side of that lip too


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

Has anybody used this one, any good??

U-pol GRAVITEX Stone Chip Protector 1L

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130747790650?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah used that at the bodyshop...its a decent product


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

steveo3002 said:


> yeah used that at the bodyshop...its a decent product


Thanks for all your help and advice :thumb:


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

The Bilt Hamber products are pretty good but it does take several applications of the gel to get rid of the rust. I found that what really helps is a Dremel with a deburring accessory to get right into the pitted rust. It leaves a shiny metal surface and is a lot quicker than you might think.


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for your help Stevo, thought i would share my end results.

I could not match the original stone chip too well on the sill despite some trials on cardboard, thought i had it but still to course. The arch I went right up to the top to eliminate the problem and blended it out of sight. 
But I am happy with the result, the paint match looks spot on and managed to not get any hard lines in my masking after watching numerous vids on the tube, just need to see if my clear blending worked .
Going to wait a week to flat and polish the sill (to get rid of my orange peel )


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

cheers for the update..stonchip looks acceptable enough to me


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Great thread. Shame about the pictures. Can the OP re-post?

How do these Application Guns shown with that Gravitex stone chip work?

http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...tegory=179441&pm=1&ds=0&t=1585606080000&ver=0

How do they build pressure?


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

They need a compressor and airline.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Harry_p said:


> They need a compressor and airline.


Ah :lol:

Thanks Harry. The way it's presented, to the layman it looks like they're giving you an instant (wrong word maybe) spraying solution!


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

https://www.u-pol.com/uk/en-uk/prod...ols/guard10-stone-chip-protector#.Xrbo7-R4XYU






An old skool technique to create a textured factory applied stone chip effect; is by the use of a Terry Towel Bathroom face cloth (what I call a flannel) Must be a face flannel, as they tend to have are particularly fluffy nap.

Soak flannel in paint thinners and wring out and wrap into a ball; now lightly stipple against freshly applied brush on seam sealer.


----------

